# Who's fishing the Labor Day Tourny?



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

Anybody fishing this thing? Not much mention of it, just wondering


----------



## Captain DP (Oct 3, 2007)

I am waiting on you to buy a boat Doctor Man.


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

as of right now there is "only" 78 boats eary entered. i will be there looking for you:moon


----------

